# Alex Chase Guitars



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

These are way "Sleeper" axes!
I had the Venom 750 Cherry Burst & it was a shredder!


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like just another small startup rebranding Chinese guitars to me... :zzz:

So what makes them so special again?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

danbo said:


> These are way "Sleeper" axes!
> I had the Venom 750 Cherry Burst & it was a shredder!
> 
> http://www.alexchaseguitars.com/servlet/StoreFront


"Had"? Why not "have"?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Jimi D said:


> Looks like just another small startup rebranding Chinese guitars to me... :zzz:
> 
> So what makes them so special again?


+1 on that. to many people selling those flashy guitars realy.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

"Every Alex Chase Guitar has the finest top quality hardware and electronics."

Why is it then the first thing I noticed was cheap ass hardware?............


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

At least its a cooler name than "Dot on Shaft" :smile:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

They are on par with the lower PRS line..but they are hard to find in Canada.
(Why do you guys talk trash without ever handling or playing one?)

I posted this maker as a favour to the financially challenged that might want a nice looking/playing guitar withour donating a kidney for it! Peace..out! :wave:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

We knock them because of their claims. If you claim to be top notch and you aint, youre gonna get egg on your face.............


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

What do you know? Drift.. :sport-smiley-002: Go play with your Squier.. lol. How is it, U are a Moderator here???


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

danbo said:


> They are on par with the lower PRS line..but they are hard to find in Canada.
> (Why do you guys talk trash without ever handling or playing one?)
> 
> I posted this maker as a favour to the financially challenged that might want a nice looking/playing guitar withour donating a kidney for it! Peace..out! :wave:


Dude..if you think those are good guitars!...go buy one. for the same price, you can get a LOT better. Just the website screams CHEAP ASS CRAP..i would'nt give them 50$. At least Dot on Shaft made a semi decent website.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

kksjur gee bookends! :wave:


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> We knock them because of their claims. If you claim to be top notch and you aint, youre gonna get egg on your face.............


Ya, what he said... The guitars pictured on this site are utterly generic South East Asian el-cheapo crap... You can buy the same third-rate hardware on thick-poly mystery wood bodies under any number of brand names, so why should everyone get all excited about "Alex Chase"? Their prices aren't even that good, comparitively... get over it...


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

You girls are gonna be spittin' out the feathers here! 
Your collective ignorance is almost entertaining..in a sick way! :thanks5qx:

(I am adding you to my IGNORE LIST now! Hee hee he!)


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

danbo said:


> What do you know? Drift.. :sport-smiley-002: Go play with your Squier.. lol. How is it, U are a Moderator here???


I think Im a mod because I dont hawk cheap warez...........


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

U are truly lost. Let's see what Jeff has to say!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

danbo said:


> U are truly lost. Let's see what Jeff has to say!




Are you serious? People disagreed with you on a product, no one was personally attacking you. I certainly hope mods are allowed to have an opinion on a product just like everyone else. I see you felt you should question Kurt's moderator role for no apparent reason, in which he came back with a witty response.

Last thing, Scott (guitarscanada) is our admin, if you want to bitch about one of us mods please do it to him. I'm not the principal.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Rumour has it that Alex Chase is the illegitimate son of Jay Turser.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> Rumour has it that Alex Chase is the illegitimate son of Jay Turser.


I wonder is the relationship of:
Alex Chase : Jay Turser 

is the same proportion as the relationship of:
Freckle on Schmekel : Dot on Shaft.............


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> Rumour has it that Alex Chase is the illegitimate son of Jay Turser.


at leas jay turner's stuff is pretty cheap..LOL


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

what a sorry bunch of whiners & fubar's... :wave:
Half of you ladies couldn't rub 2 notes together on your best riff... :wave:
I'll keep posting for giggles anyhow! 9kkhhd


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Opinions are part of the game. I see a lot of attacks on the product but none on the OP so it's OK. As for my own semi worthless opinion, they look like the same designs and quality I have seen from about 5-6 guitar sellers in Canada over the last few years. They are what they are, budget Asian made guitars of moderate to good quality.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

danbo said:


> what a sorry bunch of whiners & fubar's... :wave:
> Half of you ladies couldn't rub 2 notes together on your best riff... :wave:
> I'll keep posting for giggles anyhow! 9kkhhd


yes..you've uncovered out secret.....you mean we can do more then one note?...god damn...


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

danbo said:


> what a sorry bunch of whiners & fubar's... :wave:
> Half of you ladies couldn't rub 2 notes together on your best riff... :wave:
> I'll keep posting for giggles anyhow! 9kkhhd


Alright Danbo let's have a guitar duel, Crossroads style. You be the devil and I'll be the kid with the Tele sdsre


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

danbo said:


> what a sorry bunch of whiners & fubar's... :wave:
> Half of you ladies couldn't rub 2 notes together on your best riff... :wave:
> I'll keep posting for giggles anyhow! 9kkhhd


Wheres the button for the Ignore List you mentioned earlier ?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

danbo said:


> Peace..out! :wave:


Do you remember writing this? 

Be at peace with this thread and the opinions of others, brother.

Dave


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Are we having FUN yet? kqoct

I feel the luv..my friends.
You all dissed my simple post about a fairly decent brand of guitar, then me..

(Can I be a Moderator too..so I can say anything I want with impunity like y'all?)


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Seriously? What are you talking about man? This is the internet and it is a public forum where everyone is entitled to their own opinion, so lighten up. :smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

noobcake said:


> Seriously? What are you talking about man? This is the internet and it is a public forum where everyone is entitled to their own opinion, so lighten up. :smile:


+1 to what noobcake is saying.

Peace AND chill, brother

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

danbo said:


> These are way "Sleeper" axes!
> I had the Venom 750 Cherry Burst & it was a shredder!
> 
> http://www.alexchaseguitars.com/servlet/StoreFront


Still wondering. Why past tense? There must have been something you didn't like about it. Did the sleeper never wake up? Seriously, I'm curious.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Still wondering. Why past tense? There must have been something you didn't like about it. Did the sleeper never wake up? Seriously, I'm curious.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


...crickets...tumbleweeds...


----------



## prs-junkie (Aug 12, 2010)

In a positive note: An Alex Chase Guitar got me started into collecting PRS Guitars. Being an 80's guitarist, I collect lots of 80's guitars. Usually Custom Jacksons and on-off Jacksons. I used to live in the DC area and Paul Reed Smith actually worked on some of my Guitars while he was working at Veneman's in Rockville. I wasn't too impressed so I shun PRS for a long time. Besides PRSes were so expensive so I shun them even more.

One day while browsing ebay, I came across a nice Alex Chase AC-450 Arch top. Looks like a PRS archtop but with 24 frets. It was less than $500. Buy it NOW price expired so ... what the heck, I contacted seller and negotiated for even less. I received the guitar, changed the strings to Elixir 10s and had my guitar tech set it up. Unplugged, it had an amazing tone, sustain, and playability. Best of all you can play all the way up to the 24th fret without hitting a bump. When I plugged it in, the sustain was there but the tone that I was hearing unplugged was not there. The output was also low. I knew that replacing the pickups would bring out all the nuances I noticed when it was unplugged so I replaced the pickups with a nice set of Lace Hemi. Bingo. I just couldn't put the guitar down. Tones galore. I played clean, crunchy, and nasty on this thing and it delivered. I figured if this is a copy of a PRS, then a real PRS must really be nice. So I started buying PRS and sure enough I was hooked. I collected PRS Private stock, prototypes, one-offs, Dragons, and employee guitars.

But, 35 PRS collectibles later, this Alex Chase AC-450 Arch top will still go head to head with my best PRS in sustain, tone, playability and looks. Those cheap hardwares you guys mentioned were actually a plus. They don't tarnish like the gold or chrome. They're finger print proof. So you can play and play em and they will look new. And that 24 fret on an archtop is a PLUS.

Alex Chase Guitars went under so these are now rare so it will be a permanent part of my collection.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

One here recently listed on flea bay, could not bring $400 and it did not sell. Maybe it may have been worth that to give it a whirl

Alex Chase AC-450 Custom, MINT masterbuilt - eBay (item 110563071583 end time Jul-28-10 18:53:36 PDT)


----------



## Permanent Wood (Aug 23, 2010)

I own 3 ALEX CHASE Guitars, they are made in Korea at Samick's Custom Guitar Factory. I have the AC-450 with a VanZant PAF Bridge & Seymour Duncan Jazz Neck for Pickups Huge improvement. It's a Great Simi Hollow Body AXE Made very well and cost me $272.00 on EBAY from SouthEastMusic.com (The owner of Alex Chase Guitars). My 1st Alex Chase was an AC-911 Neck/Through Ebony, Maple & Black Walnut Shreder. Again I've upgraded all electrics, a Seymour Duncan Parallel Axis Trembucker Distortion PATB-2 (Bridge), a Parallel Axis Trembucker™ Distortion PATB-2 (Middle) & the orig. SKJ in the neck because it just sounds great. All are wired for series/split/parallel. She stayed in tune with her self real well with the Floyd Rose LowPro II but like most all guitars it took installing an ESP Arming Adjuster to really bring it to gather so she Bends & Drops D With Perfect Precision. She was $345.00 on EBAY from So. East Music. Last Is My Favorite Guitar to play out of all 16 of my Electrics, an AC 357, It's a Through Neck, Bubinga/Mahogany w/Rosewood Tele with Fender Custom Shop Pickups and all top notch electronics, the original Hardware was very fine. This Tele Plays & Sustains better than any Other Tele I have (in my 57 years) OWNED! I use Her in every show I play. I picked this one up for $192.00 (same source) The best deal I've got on any Guitar I ever bought! Very Sadly ALEX CHASE GUITARS BURNED TO THE GROUND IN 2009! I not only lost out on pickin' up the rest of those great guitars that I truly wanted to buy and customize (I Customize Every Guitar I Get no mater Who made it) but I lost a good Friend In David the Owner and Designer of ALEX CHASE Guitars (named after his two young sons Alex and Chase). Dave was trying to bring solid guitars to market that had no compromize in there craftmanship but through the use of low cost (but very good sounding) SKJ pickups and inexpensive electronics could be aforded by anybody. Yet be upgraded to top class Instruments for Pro use buy working Musicians like myself, easly changing the pickups out to fit the style and type of music played. I'm a player not a collector and the Royalties just don't come in like they used to but I still want an arsenal of Guitars to use while recording my next song or playing tomorrow at the Casino I would Die if someone lifted my 59 Strat or my 72 Tele but I do bring my old 75 Hardtail Strat Couldn't gig without it. The AC450 sounds & looks beautiful no it's not a PRS but no one cares. The AC911 can stand up to any CARVIN or other great Through Neck ever made period. The AC357 Tele well just you come to Las Vegas and catch the next show and listen and watch her ROCK & PLAY THE BLUES she'll Blow you away. So unless you've played one don't knock it!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I picked one of these up locally for basically nothing. Looked good so I grabbed it. In terms of the build quality it is damn good. Certainly comparable or better than any Korean Epi I have ever seen or played. This one had EMG Select pups in it. Not bad but I pulled them and dropped in a set of Duncan 59's put a gotoh bridge in place of the cheap thng that was on it and tailpiece and bingo. Neck is straight and solid, frets are perfect. I have to admit the things were well made. This one is a PRS copy called a AC605.


----------

